# Atomic Amps Amplifire Modeler/IR Loader



## mikah912 (May 7, 2015)

I don't think this product gets too much love here because it's directly sold, you have to be on the waiting list, and almost every demo with any amount of gain has been 80s/90s "dad rock" with shredding all over the place.

I bit the bullet and bought one of these anyway, and I'm loving it. It's waaaay above the current consumer modelers like Pod HD, 11R and Zoom G3/5. Really good tones, plus it has Ownhammer IRs stock and lets you load up to 30 more.

I put together a couple of brief demos using my ESP MIJ Horizon III with customwound Minuteman pickups from The Guitarmory. That went into Amplifire which went into my Steinberg CI2 interface. Just quick improvised riffs over EZDrummer 2 using the Metal! EZX (default kit)....oh, I only play 6-string tuned to standard, so there's no "djent"ing here. 

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/guitdemoson/amplifireheavydemo2[/sc]

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/guitdemoson/amplifireheavydemo1[/sc]

Both tracks feature my preferred rhythm preset with a TS sim going into a Cornford sim and Telos Tropicana IR on one side with a TS sim going into a 5150 sim and stock Ownhammer IR on the other side.

A high-quality modeler with loadable IRs, configurable footswitches, and a form factor that fits into the front of a gig bag for $600? I think it's one of the best values on the market right now.


----------



## Dead-Pan (May 7, 2015)

I have to say it sounds better that I thought it could.

While not competing with the top 2 it sounds better than my experience with the Pod HD!

With some post processing I bet it could be great.

Price wise this thing seems reasonable. Hell, I had to pay $600 just for the controller for my Kemper and it does nothing but act as a remote with a display.


----------



## mikah912 (May 7, 2015)

I disagree with it "not competing" with the Axe-FX or Kemper. If there's any limitations here, it's my playing or the way I like dialing in rhythm tones. 

But between the very tasty Boss SD-1 and Tubescreamer sims, 5150, Hot Brit, Cornford and Dual Rec sims, 3 different PEQs, and a very tweakable cab block that loads any IR you want.....I don't see how you can't get in the ballpark of any heavy sound from the Axe or Kemper.


----------



## Dead-Pan (May 7, 2015)

I don't doubt it can come close and I believe it is a great device that will only get better.

There is just something in the tone of it that seems different to me. I am having a difficult time finding the right words but I hear it in all clips I have heard of it. It is in the upper mids. Something is slightly unnatural. It is possible it could be dialed out but I find it odd that I hear it in all clips.


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 7, 2015)

Wow thats the best demo I have heard from this thing. Deff impressed to say the least!


----------



## Spinedriver (May 7, 2015)

The only downside I can see to the Amplifire is the fact that it can't act as an audio interface when connected to a pc.


----------



## Promit (May 7, 2015)

Dead-Pan said:


> I don't doubt it can come close and I believe it is a great device that will only get better.
> 
> There is just something in the tone of it that seems different to me. I am having a difficult time finding the right words but I hear it in all clips I have heard of it. It is in the upper mids. Something is slightly unnatural. It is possible it could be dialed out but I find it odd that I hear it in all clips.


I agree. I don't know what the hell is going on with it, whether it's the choice of IR or something, but every single demo I've heard of the Amplifire's distortion tones sounds weirdly unnatural. Something's wrong in either the upper mids or the highs and I just can't put my finger on it.

I hated these clips. Sorry, OP. Do you have DI tracks by any chance?


----------



## mikah912 (May 7, 2015)

Promit said:


> I agree. I don't know what the hell is going on with it, whether it's the choice of IR or something, but every single demo I've heard of the Amplifire's distortion tones sounds weirdly unnatural. Something's wrong in either the upper mids or the highs and I just can't put my finger on it.
> 
> I hated these clips. Sorry, OP. Do you have DI tracks by any chance?



I don't, and I take no offense. YMMV and all.

That being said, give me an example of a "natural" sounding distortion that doesn't use 7 or 8 strings and isn't tuned to drop A. Point me to a YT clip or something. I'd like to try to do something in the ballpark.

As it stands, saying it sounds "unnatural" doesn't really tell me anything.


----------



## mikah912 (May 7, 2015)

Raw riffs example I just did:

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/guitdemoson/amplifireheavyriffs1[/sc]

Notes are in the description.


----------



## mikah912 (May 8, 2015)

Shame. I really wanted to hear what you two thought was more "natural" high gain tones. I'm very happy with the clips and tones I made.

The only way to grow is to learn more and think differently.


----------



## Promit (May 8, 2015)

Haven't forgotten or ignored you, just need some time to dig something up. Busy days.

[Edit] Ah. How about Singtall's 11R/AxeFx Ultra demo?
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/singtall/11r-vs-axe-ultra[/SC]


----------



## Fretless (May 8, 2015)

Maybe they don't want to start another XXX vs XXX war on here. People've finally calmed down with the Bias VS axe fx VS kemper vs XXX stuff, and I doubt most want to argue over it.

But to be fair this sums it up.


Promit said:


> Haven't forgotten or ignored you, just need some time to dig something up. Busy days.
> 
> [Edit] Ah. How about Singtall's 11R/AxeFx Ultra demo?
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/singtall/11r-vs-axe-ultra[/SC]


----------



## mikah912 (May 9, 2015)

Not trying to start a fight or disparage other products in any way, really. There's no "vs." element here or claiming "mine is better than yours". Just trying to show what this box can do.

In that respect, I recreated the Singtall Axe-FX vs. ultra clip with three sims on the Amplifire (First the "Hot Brit", then the Cornford MK50II and finally the JCM800. Same IR). Here's the results:

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/guitdemoson/amplifire-natural-riffs[/sc]


----------



## sage (May 9, 2015)

Wow. Those are some tasty tones. Thanks for the clips.


----------



## Fretless (May 9, 2015)

mikah912 said:


> Not trying to start a fight or disparage other products in any way, really. There's no "vs." element here or claiming "mine is better than yours". Just trying to show what this box can do.
> 
> In that respect, I recreated the Singtall Axe-FX vs. ultra clip with three sims on the Amplifire (First the "Hot Brit", then the Cornford MK50II and finally the JCM800. Same IR). Here's the results:
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/guitdemoson/amplifire-natural-riffs[/sc]



They still do not sound remotely as realistic as the clips that Singtall has. They sound thin when it comes to the bottom end, and the high end is very shrill in comparison. It really is hard to explain it exactly what that sound is, but I'm not the only person that is hearing it, so I know I am not that crazy. (there is no denying I am quite a bit crazy)

I am also not saying it doesn't sound good. For what it is worth the amplifire delivers.


----------



## mikah912 (May 9, 2015)

Again, it's all good, man!

My clips _shouldn't_ sound like Singtall. He'll be the first to tell you he used a lot of EQ for his patches for both of those units. I just dialed up a basic sound. I didn't tweak the cabs or add comps or EQs or any of that. I also find it ironic that you think of his patches as "realistic". 

You ever listen to vintage Van Halen isolated tracks on YouTube? They're every bit as thin, shrill and whatever it is you might think of those Amplifire Marshall sounds...because that's how vintage Marshalls sound in the room many times.

Anyway...I just wanted to show what the unit sounds like, and some love it....and some don't. Pretty much the same that can be said for Kemper and Axe-FX and HD500 and......anything really.


----------



## Fretless (May 9, 2015)

His do sound realistic. It's not ironic at all that I believe that, but it would be ironic if I were trying to be humorous or emphatic. Which I wasn't, I was just stating an observation that they sound realistic in contrast to yours.

What's ironic is that you asked for something to make a copy of to show how it can sound like that said something, and then turn around and say it shouldn't sound anything like what you were trying to replicate. That is irony.

Also, the way the distortion in your tracks sounds is one of the various differences. In singtall's version the distortion had a nice "ghn" sound during the palm mutes(trying to use some different words to express what I mean here) where as yours sounds more like a bhn when you do the palm muting parts. Which to my ears is a little less pleasant to hear. Just my opinion.


----------



## mikah912 (May 9, 2015)

Alright. Cool and the gang.


----------



## rapterr15 (May 10, 2015)

I thought all your clips sounded pretty damn good to my ears, especially for a $600 unit. Thanks for taking the time to upload em.


----------



## mikah912 (May 10, 2015)

You're quite welcome, man!

It's totally cool if Fretless or anyone else isn't wowed by them or they think X unit is better.

Everybody has their preferences. This unit has a pre-EQ, three post EQs, comp, 4 boost/OD/fuzz/distortion pedals, and loadable full-res IRs that can also be tweaked to rolloff unwanted top or bottom frequencies. I only used a boost in my clips at the beginning of this thread. All of the rest was untouched. If you wanna tweak and match other sounds, it's got all the options you need. I haven't found a sound yet I couldn't get. 

Despite what Fretless thinks, I wasn't trying to precisely match Singtall. If I wanted to do that, I'd switch the cab IR to a Redwirez Celestion T-75 or Greenback rather than an Ownhammer Scumback 75. I'd also do the same mid-bump pre and post-EQ tricks Singtall uses. I'd also WAAAY roll down the presence. I could sit here all day long trying to make a "bhn" mute into a "ghn" mute. Guitar players are nutso that way. 

I think it sounds great and is a great option for players frustrated by the HD500s lack of expandable IRs. Just wanted to raise some awareness. I stand by my clips and think they show off a tiny smidgen of the gain possibilities quite well. There's so much more one could do.


----------



## Dead-Pan (May 10, 2015)

I propose a challenge then. 

Please match the tones.


----------



## mikah912 (May 10, 2015)

OK. Any other tone match requests? I don't have that much free time to learn riffs, tweak, record and upload....so I'd rather knock out multiples at once if possible.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (May 10, 2015)

Can this do a convincing 5150 sound through a power amp and cab as a pre amp?


----------



## Dead-Pan (May 10, 2015)

I seriously thought about buying one of these but haven't been impressed with the samples available. 

Since you offer I would love to hear if it can do these tones:

http://soundcloud.com/dead-pan/kemper-eq-and-compression-test


----------



## mikah912 (May 10, 2015)

Dead-Pan said:


> I propose a challenge then.
> 
> Please match the tones.



I think this sounds like a happy balance between his Ultra and 11R patches. Hope you enjoy:

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/guitdemoson/amplifire-singtallkrunch-match[/sc]


----------



## mikah912 (May 10, 2015)

Dead-Pan said:


> I seriously thought about buying one of these but haven't been impressed with the samples available.
> 
> Since you offer I would love to hear if it can do these tones:
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/dead-pan/kemper-eq-and-compression-test



I'm too out of practice to have your right hand precision, but I did my best. Recto boosted through an OH V30.

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/guitdemoson/amplifire-kemp-compression[/sc]


----------



## mikah912 (May 10, 2015)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Can this do a convincing 5150 sound through a power amp and cab as a pre amp?



I'm confused...why would you want a poweramp and cab sim as a PREamp presumably going into another poweramp and cab?


----------



## Dead-Pan (May 10, 2015)

I appreciate you taking the time to do this. Atomic should as well as I can now see there is potential for heavier stuff in there.


----------



## Dead-Pan (May 10, 2015)

In the spirit of comparison I thought I would do my own clip with the Kemper.

This is my usual Mesa patch so not even the correct amp for this I am sure.

I don't know this song so please forgive if it is played incorrectly.

https://soundcloud.com/dead-pan/kemper-test/

No post processing.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (May 10, 2015)

mikah912 said:


> I'm confused...why would you want a poweramp and cab sim as a PREamp presumably going into another poweramp and cab?



sorry about being unclear. i meant can it be used as a pre amp (cab sims turned off) through a power amp and a cab?


----------



## mikah912 (May 10, 2015)

MASS DEFECT said:


> sorry about being unclear. i meant can it be used as a pre amp (cab sims turned off) through a power amp and a cab?



It can. Additionally, you can send XLR outs with power amp and cab sims on them to the FOH and send the sane signal through regular cables with cab sims OFF to an amp. Very flexible.

I think the Poweramp sims are specific to the patch, tho, so you have to either have them on or off on both outputs.


----------



## Promit (May 10, 2015)

mikah912 said:


> I think this sounds like a happy balance between his Ultra and 11R patches. Hope you enjoy:
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/guitdemoson/amplifire-singtallkrunch-match[/sc]


I swear I'm not a tone snob but ... this just doesn't work for me. I have no idea what it is, and anyone looking at my soundcloud will see that i'm certainly no master of recording/tracking. But whatever it is, I feel like the Amplifire's sonic signature doesn't sit right with me whether it's your demos or the stuff that is on YouTube at the moment.


----------



## mikah912 (May 10, 2015)

Cool. No unit or amp or guitar or set of pickups is for everyone. Thanks for listening.


----------



## mikah912 (May 11, 2015)

Dead-Pan said:


> In the spirit of comparison I thought I would do my own clip with the Kemper.
> 
> This is my usual Mesa patch so not even the correct amp for this I am sure.
> 
> ...



Sounds good, man. Indeed, a boosted Mesa would be way too tight and gain-y for that type of riff, but it sounds good in and of itself.

That, of course, has no bearing on the Kemper for me, at least. It's almost infinitely tweakable, but there are people who detect a "signature Kemper sound" through all profiles and don't like _it_ either. 

I'm happy with Amplifire. That's all that matters to me. So happy that I wanted to share some of what it could do, and it was mostly well-received. That makes me happy too.


----------



## Dead-Pan (May 11, 2015)

My intention is only to give everyone as much info as possible to make their buying choices. Not being able to try gear for oneself can make choosing a tough game and in many cases a gamble. I have bought and sold too much gear over the years to find my sound. If I can help a couple people avoid this I have reached my goal in posting. My and others clips should not be taken as all a device can do but a snapshot of one instance. 

They are all good devices and have their place. The Kemper with foot controller and internal power amp is over $3,000, on top of this there is the expense of buying commercial profiles if it appeals to you... The Amplifire $600.


----------



## mikah912 (May 11, 2015)

Dead-Pan said:


> My intention is only to give everyone as much info as possible to make their buying choices. Not being able to try gear for oneself can make choosing a tough game and in many cases a gamble. I have bought and sold too much gear over the years to find my sound. If I can help a couple people avoid this I have reached my goal in posting. My and others clips should not be taken as all a device can do but a snapshot of one instance.
> 
> They are all good devices and have their place. The Kemper with foot controller and internal power amp is over $3,000, on top of this there is the expense of buying commercial profiles if it appeals to you... The Amplifire $600.



I'm the same way. Just providing some small idea of what it's capable of. These are immensely capable units, and I think the Kemper is an insanely capable device at any price, and at its current price, it's still a great value.

I don't know why Atomic Amps didn't seed Amplifire with some of the more notable metal demo channels on the web (e.g. Ola Englund, Ryan "Fluff" Bruce", Geargods.net). But they didn't, so I felt like there was little-to-no representation of it doing modern high gain. I wanted to correct that here, and I wanted to show it in solo and full mix context.

Somehow, we got into a shootout over which device could do a vintage Van Halen sound better (and sorry Fretless and Promit, but I like my take better than Singtall's good, but slightly over-exaggerated tone)....but that was _very_ cool because it showcased another side of the device I had no intention of addressing here at SSO. Also, it's fun to "race" against another patch.

Hopefully, people here can actually make a somewhat informed decision now about whether they'd dig Amplifire. It's not for everyone, but no device is...even the mighty Axe-FX.


----------



## mikah912 (Jun 8, 2015)

Some other waaaaaaaay more talented dudes have gotten their hands on Amplifire and are loving it. Plini is among them.

Also Fremen:




And Ola:


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jun 8, 2015)

I've had the Amplifire since it shipped first day to me and its definitely well worth the money, and the best modeller I've had besides the AxeFX II and Kemper. I sold my II for it and honestly, I don't really miss it. $599 vs $2300+ is a big difference. It's a bit harder to get that "instant" result with the amplifire, and obviously it has little to no effects but the tones are in there if you dial it in. A few of my clean tones match how awesome my AxeFX II clean tones are. Gain patches are not there yet but I have no doubt I can get it there with some clever playing around with EQ. There are a few "tricks" to how to set the gate that totally open it up.

Anyways, I'm not gonna do a clip cause my favored tones are too different than what you guys like probably, but I definitely think its core sound is comparable to the AxeFX II and Kemper, in the most basic sense. It does kinda suck how the 5150 and Recto are the only hi-gain amps so far, if you don't like those two you are kinda SOL.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jun 9, 2015)

Can I use the PODHD500X as a midi contoller for this one without any problem? I really like what they did with the auto on/off wah option. Hopefully, the POD's expressio0n pedal can do that.


----------



## singtall (Jul 29, 2015)

i would try a darker IR or rolling off some highs above 5.5k or higher. i'm sure the modelling section works just fine, it's just about finding the right IR.

other tricks to try:

pre-eq - roll off some lows below 300hz to get rid off some of the flub. roll off some 3khz and above to smooth out the high end grit.

i use lots of eq tricks to get the tones that i get. even in stock real world amps i will do similar mods to get the desired tone.

and yeah, i have been asked to get an Amplifire and make a superpack of presets. who knows, if the market is there i may just do it. lol. i figured most people would just load up a good IR and be done, but it appears that it's not so easy for many people.

good luck with the quest for tone.


----------



## Mmcgrouty (Jul 29, 2015)

Those first clips sounded good to me, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SloeGin (Sep 19, 2015)

So for those who have the Amplifire a while now: how do you like the unit?


----------

